# Boots For an Airline Pilot Uniform



## darrenpresley (Apr 11, 2006)

I am looking for a boot (not cowboy type) to wear at work. I am an airline pilot and our uniforms are Black (going to Charcoal in the not too distant future) It would be nice if I could find something that I could wear with jeans when I am on layovers but that is not a must. It would also be nice if I could pair it with the black or charcoal pants and a sports coat to go out at night.(sport coat brought with as I wear the uniform jacket) I am a newbie and have always worn a uniform so I am completely clueless. I know what I have now is not very stylish and I would like to remedy that. Airline Pilots are notoriously bad dressers so I do not have anybody to copy. Thanks


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe a black chukka with a dainite sole? Something like this C&J Tetbury perhaps? Easy to dress up or down.


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

May I suggest you ask other pilots if any of them have comfortably worn boots while flying? I have no idea how long your flights are, but on long-haul trips, I would think boots might get hot and that that your feet might end up hurting from lack of arch support. I wonder if it would make sense to fly in athletic shoes but pack some nice shoes to put on as soon as the jetbridge is up, for wear in the airport and on layover.


----------



## darrenpresley (Apr 11, 2006)

AscotWithShortSleeves said:


> May I suggest you ask other pilots if any of them have comfortably worn boots while flying? I have no idea how long your flights are, but on long-haul trips, I would think boots might get hot and that that your feet might end up hurting from lack of arch support. I wonder if it would make sense to fly in athletic shoes but pack some nice shoes to put on as soon as the jetbridge is up, for wear in the airport and on layover.


I spend most of my time sitting except when I am walking through the airport. So while comfort is always a consideration I have found some orthotics that make practically any shoe comfortable. I like boots because my feet get cold when I am sitting for long periods.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Budget?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

You might take a look at Dehner's custom uniform boots....some of the most comfortable boots that might ever grace one's feet!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

The Chukkas are a terrific suggestion. If you wanted a tall boot, these are hard to beat at US$437


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Fred G. Unn said:


> Maybe a black chukka with a dainite sole? Something like this C&J Tetbury perhaps? Easy to dress up or down.


This would be an excellent choice. And while I don't otherwise like them, Chelsea boots with elastic gores on the sides would probably work well with such a uniform, and have easy on and off practicality.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

This is an inexpensive version with corrected grain that was designed as a uniform boot for UK forces.








https://www.sanders-uk.com/shop/product/chelsea-1864b

RM Williams makes several nicer versions as a make specialty that are very highly thought of.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

RogerP said:


> The Chukkas are a terrific suggestion. If you wanted a tall boot, these are hard to beat at US$437


Those are excellent.

Carmina?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Yessir.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I seem to recall that Kiwi Airlines or Aussie Air pilots all wear RM Williams Chelsea type boots. While they are a bit rich for my wallet, I purchased a pair Of Dubarry Chelsea boots last year and found them to be extremely comfortable. They have a gore tex liner and a mini lug type sole that gives good traction. Probably not great for outdoors in Minot North Dakota, but would travel well in airports and to and from the car most places in the world.


----------



## darrenpresley (Apr 11, 2006)

Budget would be 400-500. After reading several other posts on shoes I realized I had no idea how far up the "formal hierarchy" I should be wearing with my uniform. I have seen everything from wing tips,cap toes, chukka's to cowboy boots, Dr Martens, black athletic shoes. Take a look next time you are in the airport...pilots are not snappy dressers for the most part. You have all seen an Airline Pilot uniform and my question is what style is appropriate. From the forum I have learned that there are shoes styles that are "right" and "wrong". As mentioned I would also like to have something that I can wear while on lay overs and still look good. We some times have pretty long layovers in down town areas and I would like to look good walking around or out for dinner.

At most airports crew members have their own security and don't have to remove our shoes so easy on/off is not something that is high on the priority list.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

The Chelsea's I mentioned are in the 400-500 range. They do have black as well as several shades of brown.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

If you look at the Sanders & Sanders range https://www.sanders-uk.com/shop/category/uniform they are all of top quality and, as the heading suggests, they are all British official armed forces uniform footwear, even the brogues. You'll probably find this one most appropriate https://www.sanders-uk.com/shop/product/george-5634b . You'll see that they retail at £180 from Sanders. Add postage and they'll be about right.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

darren- this is a worthy search. I see the absolute worst looking footwear on pilots at the airport...


----------



## darrenpresley (Apr 11, 2006)

jeffdeist said:


> darren- this is a worthy search. I see the absolute worst looking footwear on pilots at the airport...


Thanks

Just to be clear I am not looking for a specific uniform shoe/boot. From another thread I have learned there are many styles that up til now I was unaware of and they all have a range of appropriateness. I want to know, within the broad basket of shoe styles, what is appropriate for a pilot uniform-Jacket(not leather) Trousers, Tie. Is it a cap toe, wing tip, perforated cap toe, medallion toe etc...

Also thanks for all suggestions so far.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Having worn uniform myself, darker than an airline pilot's, I would suggest the plainer style the better, hence my suggestion of Sanders' "George" boot, which is as smart or casual as you want it to be. I wear my old pair for work, for which I dress fairly formally.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Chouan said:


> Having worn uniform myself, darker than an airline pilot's, I would suggest *the plainer style the better*, hence my suggestion of Sanders' "George" boot, which is as smart or casual as you want it to be. I wear my old pair for work, for which I dress fairly formally.


+1

By regulation, the shoes worn with uniforms in the military are plain and without any additional ornamentation such as punches, caps, wings etc. And to my eye, it offers *the best and most appropriate appearance.* Certainly a George boot or Chelsea boot presents such an appearance, but either is dressy enough to be worn out later with your "civies." Sanders lasts are handsome, not blobby, your feet won't look like you're wearing rubber-soled mall security guard shoes.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

darrenpresley said:


> Thanks
> what is appropriate for a pilot uniform-Jacket(not leather) Trousers, Tie. Is it a cap toe, wing tip, perforated cap toe, medallion toe etc...
> 
> .


Allen Edmonds Macneil.


----------



## wxxnxs (Jan 8, 2015)

I think RM Williams boots with Dynamic Flex Sole (Designed for Airport friendly) is your choice, it's also part of Virgin Australia Pilots uniform.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Bleecker st 277

Allen Edmonds shell cordovan Dundees 499 at shoebank.com. 
McAdam 197



Fifth street



But my vote goes to suggested Sanders and you can buy a Chelsea and a chukka within the budget and alternate as you see fit. 

If you are not dead set on boots I would go with a double monk like AE Mora or perhaps better looking UK alternatives.



The reason AE may be advantageous is you can get fit in a store and find the last and width which is perfect for you since you will be in these shoes longer than a regular person.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

darrenpresley said:


> Airline Pilots are notoriously bad dressers so I do not have anybody to copy.


As the son of a Delta (767-400ER) captain, I sympathize with your pain. My dad swears by Ecco. The bicycle toe may not be everyone's favorite but I guarantee these will be comfortable. And they're 100% waterproof GORE TEX lined.

https://us.shop.ecco.com/gift-guide...dwvar_632574_color=11001#cgid=men-boots-dress

What's your budget?
Where are your trips to?


----------



## Finleyville (Nov 12, 2012)

I, too, fly for a living and agree most pilot footwear is poor. I initially wanted to find a half decent pair of uniform shoes like yourself i.e. AE's, Alden's, Church's, etc. However, I have come to the conclusion that our profession surprisingly does not lend itself well to a worthy pair of shoes. 

Why? It is because of how we wear them. At least how I wear them. We are gone for days at a time wearing the same shoe all day without having a way to rest them between days. We see all manner of damaging environments (especially on walk arounds): snow, salt, rain, oil, hydraulic fluid, and the worst of them all deice fluid. Plus I have to believe that the very, very dry air that we are constantly living in while working cannot be good for the leather. 

That is why I have gave up on the good work shoe hunt. Instead, I have been wearing a good set of...wait for it...Hush Puppies. Black bulcher, waterproof, rubber sole for only $120. Very similar to the above mentioned Ecco's. They last for three years and I do not feel bad when I need to buy another pair. Plus, they still look good enough on overnights when I want to eat at a fancy restaurant.

Otherwise, I leave all my nice shoes at home with trees in the boxes. I would feel so bad if I submitted my nice shoes to the conditions of my work ones.

Of course, YMMV. Good luck with your search and let us know what you decide upon.


----------



## Supersonic (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm an airline pilot. I've been wearing RM Williams Comfort Craftsman for several years now. Very comfortable, good looking, and durable. I highly recommend them for uniform shoes. And I agree that most of our brothers and sisters could dress quite a bit better. Let us know what you decide upon.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> This is an inexpensive version with corrected grain that was designed as a uniform boot for UK forces.
> 
> View attachment 12465
> 
> ...


The absolute first thing I thought of. It would be construed by most of the public as "very stylish", so you're aware, but indeed, it's very stylish.


----------



## Skembomatt (Oct 24, 2016)

*Chukka or Chelsea?*

As an aspiring pilot myself I'm quite interested in this thread. I've been considering the boot option as I'll need to wear a uniform in the not too distant future. I've thought about Chelsea boots because of the flexibility perhaps being easier on and off for TSA and while sitting for long hours with swelling feet. However chukka are fashionabley more versatile in my mind and may last longer as they can be tied tighter as the leather breaks in. Chuck Yeager wore chukkas so that's a good sign.

Have you considered Thursday Boot Company? I like the Danita soles and they are stylish without being too trendy. Also under $200. https://thursdayboots.com/products/mens-black-scout-chukka


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Two years later and I still like my original recommendation for a tall derby boot.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

I vote Chelsea. You'd be a most stylin' pilot.


----------

